# Back in the Saddle.



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

good luck and welcome!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back, don't forget the el kidos. Wife has decided that she doesn't like being cold and enjoys having the house to herself. My kids and now only the youngest...she's 15 (her 2 older bros are out on their own) are my excuse to get to the hill at least once a week and sometimes more. Hopefully, have ingrained in them, that in exchange for years of driving them and their friends up the hill every weekend, they will take me along when I'm an old super senile with a discount. While the parents are blasting a few laps, I anticipate that will be stuck with the grandkids on the bunny hill the first day and get them on some double blacks on day 2. However, have informed the kids that I will be drinking beer before the ride home and then taking a nap. Btw it is a great way to keep tabs on the peer group when they are in middle and high school. Now's the time to start planning for the long game.


----------

